# Need advice about adding a Havanese to our family



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi. I am so glad a forum like this exists, and I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong area. I am hoping a few of you can give me advice. I am looking to add a Havanese to our family and am undecided about rescuing an adult, or acquiring a puppy.

I am a stay at home mom with children ages 11, 7, and 2.5. We often visit my mother’s farm where she has dogs, cats, chickens, ducks, and cows. So we need our new buddy to be animal and people friendly.

My daughter leaves for preschool this coming fall, so our new pooch would primarily be my companion. I am very interested in a dog that would excel at therapy work. I am invested in training him/her.

I live in the suburbs of Seattle in a dog friendly community (we have large open area where all the neighbors meet with their dogs for play dates). What age of Havanese would be a better fit for our family dynamic, and future wish of therapy dog training? Can anyone recommend an ethical and responsible Breeder in the WA state area? Does anyone have experience adopting a retired show dog, and willing to share the pluses or minuses of going that route?

Thank you for your time!!

Best Zoe


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Zoe,

I can't advise you on any of your questions, but welcome! We live in north Seattle (by Lake City) and we have had our puppy for a month now (he's 14 weeks old). So we are new too, but Havanese are GREAT dogs and we can't imagine life before Ceylon (B. C. haha - sorry, I am very tired today and I tend to make silly jokes when tired lol). Anyways, welcome, and I am sure that more experienced hav owners will be able to answer your questions better. Whichever route you go, I bet you won't be sorry!


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi - thanks for responding so quickly!! I love Lake City - had friends who went to Nathan Hale, and used to play Basketball that way. Silly jokes are great !! Did you get Ceylon from someone here in WA state? Your pup is beautiful!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Our Havs are great with our grandchildren,who are 9.4 7.5 and 2.4.Our pups have very different personalities, both equally loving to us, but one is very calm and sensible, the other one is more demonstrative, and her tail never stops wagging,she is a very silly girl! So you would have to do your home work with the breeder to get the correct temperament you are looking for.Good luck!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

The formative time for a dog is it's puppyhood, when it's most impressionable birth to 16- 20 wks old. after that some experts say it's just behavior modification vs. personality.

Some adult rescue dogs are fabulous, they had great childhoods but the owner had to give them up, etc.

If you want a guarantee, there isn't one, but getting a pup from a reiable breeded is a good start, and socializing and taking puppy classes is another giant step forward. 

I'm really proud of my little 1/2 hav, my two other dogs are big, over 100 lbs, and he is appropriate with every dog he meets and greets. he met an akita a month ago off leash on a trail, and no problems. 

anyway, good luck.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes..it's important to really understand an adult dog's history. I'm not sure about show dogs - others can comment better. I sometimes have the impression they are not used to the same life as a family dog would be and that a transition can be more challenging. Of course, each dog is individual as is each breeder. I do wish you luck. You sound like you are thinking about all the right things. Keep us posted!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

A havanese is the perfect companion for your family. They are smart and friendly which is an advantage if you have kids in the house. They don't also shed hair so acquired asthma will not be a problem.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies!! I am definitely committed to puppy classes. My sister is a Dog Trainer: http://www.riverdogk9.com/fetch/classes, and has offered me as many classes as needed for basic, agility, and therapy. I am so excited to work with my dog, and my sister.

So far I have had the weirdest experiences while trying to find a pup. Breeders showing lack of interest in my wanting to know more about them (I would like to know who I am buying my dog from, why they like the breed, how long they have etc), people selling dogs for "their friends", parents not on site, people not responding after my asking about their health testing practices.

This has been a very interesting process!! Sometimes I feel like maybe I am asking too many questions - but this is a big decision bringing in a new family member, and I want to do it right.

Thank you all for being supportive and your advice - I know the right Dog and breeder will come with time.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

You can NEVER ask too many questiosn and if the breeder is not asking an equal amount of questions about you and your family then walk away and don't look back.......

I have two havs that are a little over a year old and they both do great in all new situations...they adapted to apt life...farm life...travelling...whatever is on the agenda as long as they are with us they do GREAT!

Good luck and do not get discouraged!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello! If a breeder won't answer your questions, or won't let you come visit then WALK AWAY. Follow your insticts and know that you are doing the RIGHT thing by being cautious!! I did the same thing and my eyes were opened to a whole new world... getting a dog is a lifetime commitment and you are doing it the RIGHT way!!! Don't even waste your time if a "breeder" isn't willing to let you come visit or won't answer your questions right out!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 3 Havanese. One we got as a former show dog at the age of 4 1/2. It was great to have her as an adult as she was already really well trained. We went through an extensive process to get her, almost like adopting a child  The only thing was that because she came from a house with multiple dogs, as an only dog in our house she got really lonely - almost depressed. So we got our second Hav as a puppy (my DH says we got a pup for the pup). That actually worked out great as the older Hav trained the puppy - probably much the same as she had her own pups I would guess. Just from my experience, I think either a former show dog or a puppy is a great addition - the most important thing is to be sure that the breeder has the dog's best interest at heart. We didn't pick the actual second or third puppy - the breeder picked the ones for us that she thought would be the best fit with our first (we got all three from the same breeder). It has worked out great.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Having just read this I am so excited for you! But I have to say that I'm even more excited for the puppy or the dog you choose! This is going to be one lucky Havanese...and I so hope you choose a Havanese. You sound like the absolutely perfect family for this precious breed and you will fall in love....*immediately*! Please keep posting and let us know what you decide. It's going to be a wonderful time for all of you welcoming this sweetheart....

Reenie


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

You've gotten some good advice, I just wanted to add that I got Stella at 9 weeks and she is fabulous with my grandsons who are now 2, 4, 7, 9, and 9. She's 4 years old and has been great with them from day one. I highly recommend havanese for families.


----------



## z8alia (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences with me. I am still looking for a pup/dog, and it will definitely be Havanese. We are taking our time getting to know people in our area and finding a breeder we get along with. 

I have been researching the Havanese (day and night my husband says  ) and found out a fun fact – they used to herd chickens!! That speaks volumes about their ability to be gentle with little animals  (with the right training of course). I can’t wait to meet our pup!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yes there is a thread on here some where with picks of one of the forum members Hav actually having a go at herding chickens,can't remember who it was now.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

z8alia, pm me, I have a lead for you on a beautiful adult dog that lives on a farm and is totally socialized to all animals and children.


----------

